

Make This Startup: HD Video Serving Service - jasonlbaptiste
http://paulstamatiou.com/2007/12/25/make-this-startup-hd-video-serving-service

======
aaroneous
... and a few months later we made it:
[http://paulstamatiou.com/2008/03/18/first-impressions-
viddyo...](http://paulstamatiou.com/2008/03/18/first-impressions-viddyou-
premium)

